# Help identifying a plant with berries



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

I have plant that grows as a vine. It grows in shade and in major sun. It is a 5 leaf plant. I have always assumed it was poison ivy, but the berries are purple and plump. What do I have?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking Virginia Creeper.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

forgot. I live in Mississippi.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

the berries grow and look like pokeweed, but the leaves are not like the pokeweed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It is a 5 leaf plant. I have always assumed it was poison ivy


Poison Ivy has leaves in groups of 3


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Virginia Creeper berries:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/koolpix_nature/3927825850/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Virigina Creeper: 5 leaves









Virgina Creeper: grows as a vine









Virginia Creeper berries (ripe)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry for the hyjack, but are virginia creeper berries edible?

We have gobs of it here. But we also have posion ivy that hopefully the goats will take care of this spring when it's green again.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

From: http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/pg_paqu2.pdf

Warning: Virginia creeper berries are highly toxic to humans and may be fatal if eaten. Its sap can also cause skin irritation in some people.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Sorry for the hyjack, but are virginia creeper berries edible?
> 
> We have gobs of it here. But we also have posion ivy that hopefully the goats will take care of this spring when it's green again.


NO! Virginia Creeper berries are very toxic to humans.

Despite the name, Virginia Creeper grows over most of the central and eastern part of the US and Canada. It sounds like what the OP was describing.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

The leaves aren't shaped like Virgina Creep. The lower leaf part is larger than the upper part.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

creeper, not creep!:hysterical:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

GlenArden said:


> I have plant that grows as a vine. It grows in shade and in major sun. It is a 5 leaf plant. I have always assumed it was poison ivy, but the berries are purple and plump. What do I have?


Can you post a picture? There are several types of vines with 5-leaf formation and purple berries. If you can't post a picture then a more detailed description will be required. i.e. size and shape of each leaf (pointy or rounded), color of vine stem (green or red), does the plant have fuzzy hairs on it or is it smooth, shape and color of flowers, size of berries, how many seeds inside the berries?

.


----------

